# Trout bite?



## cableguychris (Dec 11, 2014)

Are the trout biting around Keaton Beach area? I wanna squeeze in a trip on the next warm wkend. anybody know what happening down there?


----------



## bhdawgs (Dec 12, 2014)

I have heard they have moved up into the creeks and into the river at Steinhatchee... water is cold.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Dec 17, 2014)

I was at horseshoe bend last week, the trout are slow.  Was finding sheepshead and reds up the creek.


----------



## backhometrapper (Dec 21, 2014)

not trying to steal the thread, but where can I launch a small boat in Steinhatchee? thank you


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 22, 2014)

Cross the bridge to the south side of river and take a right to the public ramp.  Be prepared to walk if the fish are biting.  

Use to be a dirt ramp off of 1st street, I believe that is the street, been awhile not sure it it is still open


----------



## CBqakNflats (Dec 22, 2014)

There is a nice new public ramp with a day use fee on the main drag(Hwy 51) just west of Sea Hag Marina.Ideal Marina is across the street from the ramp and carries pretty much anything you may need for boating/fishing etc.Hope this helps.


----------



## backhometrapper (Dec 22, 2014)

thank you both, plan on going after Xmas.


----------



## backhometrapper (Dec 26, 2014)

tried the river late Xmas afternoon, no luck. tried Dallus cr. today and did well on trout up to 18"


----------



## jscheller (Dec 28, 2014)

Was the river washed out with fresh water from all the rain last week?


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 29, 2014)

What are they biting?

Im just ignorant.  But like to eat them and I am headed to coast for the weekend.


----------



## backhometrapper (Dec 29, 2014)

live shrimp and Berkley Gulp, new penny. if you can find the  fish, they are good to start with. hope this helps


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 29, 2014)

backhometrapper said:


> live shrimp and Berkley Gulp, new penny. if you can find the  fish, they are good to start with. hope this helps



Thanks!  The only trout I ever caught was on a shrimp.  On a bottom rig.


----------

